# Poll: Scorps vs. Ts (owners of both only!)



## mrbonzai211 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about trading all my Ts in for scorpions and try that for a while. I've had Ts for about 2 years and I want to give scorps a try for a bit before deciding which hobby I wanted to pursue the most (if not both) at the end of my experimental period with scorps. Anyways, before I decided to jump in, I wanted to know what owners of BOTH scorpions and Ts thought were the most fun to keep. Right now I'm in negotiations between H. spinnifer and H. loaticus, but might end up getting both.


----------



## Arborealis (Jun 23, 2008)

*Tarantulas definately (but that's just my opinion)*

Definitely tarantulas. They dance when you feed them, they web, they attack their food with vigor, they dig, they rearrange furniture...at one point one of my tarantulas decided a piece of moss belonged in the water dish. Every time I pulled it out it'd turn toward me and as soon as the cage was closed it would pick up the moss and carry it back to the water dish. Plus personally I think they are much cooler looking (and they're fuzzy ). Can't go wrong there.

The coolest thing my scorpion does is hang out upside down from the top of his enclosure or hide. So I named him Ninja. The scorpions I've seen don't attack their food as much as grab it and tear it to pieces. 

However, scorpions do make pretty good moms if you're going to breed. As far as I know you don't have to do as much for scorplings as you do for spiderlings.


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 23, 2008)

You should go post this in the scorpion forum, also,  as we may be a little biased on this side.  I own both but rarely post over in that side of the board.  

I voted tarantula.

(And a side note... I have an H mac named Ninja.   )


----------



## Spiderface (Jun 23, 2008)

I also voted tarantula. Scorpions are great but I don't think they will ever replace T's for me.


----------



## robc (Jun 23, 2008)

T's all the way......rob


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 23, 2008)

Definately Ts, they are a lot more active. However, scorpions are more fun to watch go after prey!


----------



## radicaldementia (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to go with scorps, although don't take that as an insult against T's.  I love the T's I have, but I don't really have an interest in getting any more.  But in the past 3 months I've really gotten into scorps and have a few breeding projects in the works.

I think scorps are a lot more active than T's, at least the ones I have.  They're always out and about, digging and climbing around and glass dancing, especially at night.  Plus I like how scorps can be kept communally, even though most of mine are still sub-adults and live separately.  

On the downside (for some at least), scorpions are much less "hands on" than T's.  Except for emps, most scorps are either too skittish or too venomous to be safely handled.  Even emps are way more defensive than most docile T's.  Most scorp species in the hobby are buthids and are fairly venomous, if you get scorps don't plan on handling them.

Personally I wouldn't get rid of _all_ your T's, but definitely get some scorps, emperors and B. Jacksoni are my favorite


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 23, 2008)

No need to be one sided, Both are interesting in their own right, but come on, scorpions GLOW!  


No really, keep some of both, it's good to have mixed stuff, it keeps stuff EVEN more intersting. You get to see natural behaviors of both scorpions and tarantulas; both great predators of the arachnid world.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jun 23, 2008)

I might just have to keep one of the three I have because I'm pretty sure my unknown avic sp is in premolt, thus not shippable. Personally, if I had to keep one it would be my Nhandu coloratuvillosus because I love its evil attitude, but avics are kinda cool if you like looking at tube webs.:wall:


----------



## samsbugs (Jun 24, 2008)

T's all the way, scorps. are cool and all, and I'm a scorpio!! But the T's are far more interesting in my opinion.
Sam


----------



## AubZ (Jun 24, 2008)

I have kept scorps before and they are pretty cool.  Esp when snipping a roach in half.      I am now awaiting a couple of Emperor's and I will only be keeping them for there impressive size and little venom.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 24, 2008)

i had to vote scorpions
my first invert was an emp, i was into T's for awhile, but i'm staying on scorps for now, i dont know why, i just find them much more interesting


----------



## johnharper (Jun 24, 2008)

I have kept both before use to keep several emperors over the years but tarantulas won me over with their burrows and webs both are great animals though.

John Campbell


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarantulas. They seem more complex in their behavior, and therefor they are more interesting to me. Also, scorps stop molting when they are adult, T's don't. T's eat more than scorps too.

I've downsized my scorp collection to an A. Bicolor and a B. Jacksoni. The bicolor is extremely skittish and never to be seen though. I'm thinking about selling it.


----------



## Le Wasp (Jun 24, 2008)

I voted tarantulas, but they both have their good qualities.  T's come in brighter colors and have a wider range of personalities - Scorpions are either black, brown, or yellowish and are almost always pissy.  When you handle a scorpion, it moves more like a blundering tank, always plodding forward, while tarantulas tend to move more daintily, like tip-toeing kittens.

Both are fear inspiring in their own ways.  A lot of people are afraid to hold tarantulas because their fangs are held directly next to your skin at all times - it's like trying to ignore a gun pointed at you.  At least a tarantula conceals its fangs behind furry bulbs like claws within a cat's paws.  Scorpions, on the other hand, hold their sting in plain sight and they walk with their pincers out and open.  They always look like they're ready to strike, and they're armed to the teeth!  They weren't just given claws to defend themselves, but a venomous sting as well?  -lucky critters.

Anyway, I guess I would give an 80% vote to tarantulas and a 20% to scorpions.


----------



## daniel15 (Jun 24, 2008)

i voted for tarantulas, for me they are more attractive and i'm more fascinated with them than with scorps. hehe well, thats what i think


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 25, 2008)

clearlysaid said:


> You should go post this in the scorpion forum, also,  as we may be a little biased on this side.  I own both but rarely post over in that side of the board.
> 
> I voted tarantula.
> same here and I have 2 Pandinus imperator 1 Heterometrus spinifer 2 Hadrurus troglodytes and 17 T's


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2008)

tarantulas are boring.

Scorpions OWN.
I rarely come on the T forum.
T's all look the same.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2008)

You guys suck not posting this on the scorpion section too I hardly know any of you on the T section. But Sorry to say All tarantulas look the same. And whats the point of having so many if you cant keep the comunally. Pfff. Thats lame. 
-Eddy
P.S- Although I *kinda* mean what I just wrote I hope Y'all know I'm messing with you. I have both and enjoy both but I will always be a scorp guy.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 27, 2008)

Aztek said:


> tarantulas are boring.
> 
> Scorpions OWN.
> I rarely come on the T forum.
> T's all look the same.


Yes .EXACTLY the same, as you can see.

http://www.tarantulas.ru/photo/Avicularia_versicolor_5_foto.jpg

http://www.tarantulas.com/images/usumbara.jpg

http://www.pethandbook.com/assets/images/brazilblack.jpg


----------



## Xaranx (Jun 27, 2008)

I like scorpions, little tanks of death.  Lot easier to contain (no glass walkers)which makes it a lot easier to breed.  My taranutla is fun too though, but more from a display aspect than anything else.  My actual hobby is scorpions though, breeding and raising.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Yes .EXACTLY the same, as you can see.
> 
> http://www.tarantulas.ru/photo/Avicularia_versicolor_5_foto.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I don't see any differances.

Random pictures from the Scorpion files
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/b_bonariensis5.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_australis_hector.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/l_waigiensis3.jpg

Different body shape, color, tail sizes, ect. 
-Eddy


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Yes .EXACTLY the same, as you can see.
> 
> http://www.tarantulas.ru/photo/Avicularia_versicolor_5_foto.jpg
> 
> ...


colors sure, but not the silouhette

Look at scorpions
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/Pets/DSC02065.jpg

http://www.photovault.com/Link/Orders/EntomologyInsects/Scorpions/OERVolume01/OERV01P04_01.jpg

Look at the difference in the tails. 

And look at this
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/Pets/DSC01138.jpg 
Even more  different then those two. 

And also when scorpions catch their food you see them sting with a beautiful arch.
but T's?
Just scoop em' under and bleh, they're done.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jun 27, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> I'm sorry I don't see any differances.
> 
> Random pictures from the Scorpion files
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/b_bonariensis5.jpg
> ...


Well said.  If you drop a Scorpion it shrugs it off turns and faces you and says sure you are 10 times my size....Let's get it on.  But a tarantula says splat!!!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah they can get really feisty. And defiantly take down prey much larger than themselves. 
*Androctonus mauritanicus and the 'Giant Horn Worm'...*

*Sizes up the prey...*
http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/11/84/74/39/size_u10.jpg

*Going in for the kill...*
http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/11/84/74/39/going_10.jpg

*Spoils of war...*
http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/11/84/74/39/spoils10.jpg

*You just had to see it 'strike' 'strike' 'strike' and then the struggle to pull it into its scrape...*


Picture, captions, and scorpions are by Thaedion.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 27, 2008)

Eh. I don't see it.
I'm a tarantula lover at heart.

Arboreals have different shapes than terrestrials...they're different sizes...Have different markings, colors, patterns...

And tarantulas don't all go 'splat'. Unless you're hurling them at a wall, which you might, but I don't recommend it.

But ok.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Arboreals have different shapes than terrestrials...they're different sizes...Have different markings, colors, patterns...
> 
> But ok.


So do scorpions.

More shapes, more sizes, more colors more patterns.

We win.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jun 27, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Eh. I don't see it.
> I'm a tarantula lover at heart.
> 
> Arboreals have different shapes than terrestrials...they're different sizes...Have different markings, colors, patterns...
> ...


haha you made my day with that statement... It brings back memories of a ornamental that I hadthat loved to teleport on your face.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 27, 2008)

Big Red TJ said:


> haha you made my day with that statement... It brings back memories of a ornamental that I hadthat loved to teleport on your face.


If you had a teleporting T, you should be making millions right now!


----------



## EWom (Jun 27, 2008)

I go with scorps, because I've been interested in scorpions for as long as I can remember, which is somewhere around 2nd or 3rd grade.

T's are cool, but just something awesome about the body style of scorpions I love.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 27, 2008)

To back up Eddie's statement:





My 3i B. jacksoni eating a cricket much larger than himself.


----------



## SNAFU (Jun 27, 2008)

Have both & started out with scorps. I'm a much bigger T fan however. My scorps are just, well- boring. B.Jacksoni, P.Imperator, H.Arizonensis, & P.Cavimanus. Yeah when they actually do catch something & zap it, cool. But for the most part, mine just sit & do nothing.


----------



## Nich (Jun 27, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Definately Ts, they are a lot more active.


 ......? Are you serious.....



~Abyss~ said:


> You guys suck not posting this on the scorpion section too I hardly know any of you on the T section. But Sorry to say All tarantulas look the same. And whats the point of having so many if you cant keep the comunally. Pfff. Thats lame.
> -Eddy
> P.S- Although I *kinda* mean what I just wrote I hope Y'all know I'm messing with you. I have both and enjoy both but I will always be a scorp guy.


    ^^^^almost made a double post. Though Ill have to say, my andros, parabuth's, and...well all of the scorps i keep are FAR more active than my T's. Only T i keep that compares to the activity is Phormictopus and Thrixo, and that is really pushing it.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 27, 2008)

First off I don't keep any scorpions (yet), thus didn't vote, and have little knowledge about scorpions so I may say some stupid things.  (feel free to correct me)

- I have not seen nearly as much scorpions as tarantulas, but to me it looks that the tarantulas' color range is much wider (from black through red/orange/yellow to blue/purple) while scorpions are mostly brown/black/yellow - boooring.

- Defense mechanisms: do scorpions have urticating hairs? I guess not? Well tarantulas do (it's not really an attracting thing to us though), as well as some can stridulate besides just plainly biting. Can scorps stridulate? Or just poke with their stings? 

- Tarantulas can be arboreals and terrestrials (not to mention obligate burrowers, which are considered the 3rd "type" by some). Do all scorpions live on the ground? I guess so, cus from what I know they are not as good with climbing as tarantulas. Boooring 

- Once again, I have not seen many scorpions (comparing to the number of T's I saw), so I'd like someone to show me a scorpion that has such a wonderful pattern like a pokie or even a B. smithi (leg pattern f.e.) has.

- P. imperator is the biggest or one of the biggest scorpions, right? Are they as big as a T. blondi or a L. parahybana? Guess not...

Concluding: to me tarantulas are more diverse than scorpions. Tarantulas rule!


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 27, 2008)

^Scorps also don't spin cool webs like tarantulas.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

> - I have not seen nearly as much scorpions as tarantulas, but to me it looks that the tarantulas' color range is much wider (from black through red/orange/yellow to blue/purple) while scorpions are mostly brown/black/yellow - boooring.


Let's see
Black
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/DSC02754.jpg
check
Red
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/DSC02556.jpg
Check
Yellow
http://www.afpmb.org/pubs/Field_Guide/Images/originals/Fig. 35.jpg
Check

Purple/blue
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_noxius(f)_mexico.jpg
Check



> - Defense mechanisms: do scorpions have urticating hairs? I guess not? Well tarantulas do (it's not really an attracting thing to us though), as well as some can stridulate besides just plainly biting. Can scorps stridulate? Or just poke with their stings?


Some do stridulate using by scrubbing their pediaplps, scrubbing their front "legs", or their pectines(unique to them) and some pound on the ground with their pedipals. 

- 





> Tarantulas can be arboreals and terrestrials (not to mention obligate burrowers, which are considered the 3rd "type" by some). Do all scorpions live on the ground? I guess so, cus from what I know they are not as good with climbing as tarantulas. Boooring


There are aeroborials, known as bark scorpions.
There are terrestials, like the infamous deathstalker. and final there are tons of burrowers like the desert hairy, pandinus, etc.



> - Once again, I have not seen many scorpions (comparing to the number of T's I saw), so I'd like someone to show me a scorpion that has such a wonderful pattern like a pokie or even a B. smithi (leg pattern f.e.) has.


_Images removed outright, as they aren't even on original server. - skinheaddave_

Way more, but don't want to keep looking. 




> - P. imperator is the biggest or one of the biggest scorpions, right? Are they as big as a T. blondi or a L. parahybana? Guess not...


I guess that might be true, but most of their size comes from their long skniiy legs and fluffy hair, take that out and they're nothing. Plus they weigh less. 



> Concluding: to me scorpions are more diverse than Tarantulas. Scorpions rule!


Fix'd


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> ^Scorps also don't spin cool webs like tarantulas.


Tarantulas don't glow under UV like scorpions


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd ride the fence on this one ---

One thing that not many hobbyists would get to experience that gives kudos to scorps is that scorpions are much more fun to hunt for --- UV light hunting is just plain fun.  Whereas searching for tarantula burrows can be exhausting.  

Scorpions are hardier than many tarantula species (if you know what you're doing with both...).  

Also I think scorpion eating habits are more interesting to watch.  When it comes down to it though, as display specimens I think tarantulas are better.  

(I only keep buthids, no flat rocks or emperors...those are just plain boring in my opinion).  

-=ICM=-


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> First off I don't keep any scorpions (yet), thus didn't vote, and have little knowledge about scorpions so I may say some stupid things.  (feel free to correct me)
> 
> - I have not seen nearly as much scorpions as tarantulas, but to me it looks that the tarantulas' color range is much wider (from black through red/orange/yellow to blue/purple) while scorpions are mostly brown/black/yellow - boooring.
> 
> ...


COLOR: Wow....someone is pretty ignorant about scorp diversity. Tarantula colors are pretty lame. They have to be in the right light just to see them. Aztek Already pointed out the cool color forms Scorpions have

Defense: T's throw hair at you so they can run away. LAME!!!! Scorpions are equipt with tails which can whip you. Stingers to envenomate you, and those claws can draw blood as well as shield the scorpion

Climbing: There are three different types of scorpion, Bark, Arboreal, and burrowing. C. sculpt is a good example of an arboreal scorpion. Though T's do beat scorpion in climbing agility but ours are more diverse.

Patterns: Again Look at Azteks post. And tell me those patterns don't rock.

Size: _link to the thread, not the photo -skinheaddave _

Conclusion- You know squat about scorpions and Tarantulas suck.
:clap:


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh a few more cool scorpion things

-Glow under UV light
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z248/phpkoder/Scorpions/DSCI0073.jpg

Babies:
[url]http://i48.servimg.com/u/f48/12/08/83/83/imgp3710.jpg[/url]

Mating Dance:
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_fasciolatus_mating.jpg


----------



## colicabcadam (Jun 27, 2008)

No need to chose, you can own both!!


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 27, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> COLOR: Wow....someone is pretty ignorant about scorp diversity. Tarantula colors are pretty lame.


Wow, it's kinda funny to read the second sentence after reading the first. 

Tell me how can this "red" color...
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/aztec_vamp/DSC02556.jpg

...even remotely match this fire red beauty (not gonna play it with the blue color, just google H. lividum)
http://www.tarantulas.ru/oboi/Brachypelma boehmei_3.jpg



~Abyss~ said:


> Defense: T's throw hair at you so they can run away. LAME!!!! Scorpions are equipt with tails which can whip you. Stingers to envenomate you, and those claws can draw blood as well as shield the scorpion


Don't forget, t's can rise to a threat posture and slap you with their legs. Tarantulas are a lot more mobile and agile than scorpions.



~Abyss~ said:


> Conclusion- You know squat about scorpions


True, and I feel I don't need to know more about scorpions because I already feel that T's are a lot better.

Anyway, I have no intention to get into a "debate", as I have nothing against scorpions, in fact I plan on starting get some in the future, it's just some of you scorp guys roamed here and made some statements downgrading tarantulas and hailing scorps like it were so univocal.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are my 3i B. jacksoni in the black light pic above 

Btw, some species of scorps have the ability to spray venom at their attacker. 

There's also tailless whip scorpions, which are pretty cool as well.

There's also deadly species of scorpions, whereas in T's, there isn't. Not that there's anything particularly GOOD about that on our behalf, I'd thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> ...even remotely match this *fire red beauty *(not gonna play it with the *blue color*, just google H. lividum)
> http://www.tarantulas.ru/oboi/Brachypelma boehmei_3.jpg













Mine
Not altered.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

My scorp as well


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted Tarantulas, because to me scorps are only good for feeding to my centipedes lol BWAHAHAHAHA BWAHAHAHAHA 
Seriously tho, In this type of question, not to include centipedes is ludicrous. Centipedes win hands down for interesting. They can pinch you with the terminal legs and bite the living doo doo out of you with the big fangs, make you sick as a dog and give you a good swelling and if you are lucky a good case of necrosis. Not to mention come in really cool colors and patterns. Some are communal (until they aren't lol ) and are very efficient killing machines. If the US military could make them get to 6 feet long and be able to control them no one would say anything bad about us lol


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 27, 2008)

R. junceus:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/BSherrill/b0a44fbe.jpg
Beautiful coloration.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 27, 2008)

bjaeger said:


> R. junceus:
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/BSherrill/b0a44fbe.jpg
> Beautiful coloration.
> 
> You guys are lucky that you don't have a spammer in the T section.


is that big enough for my 6.5" S. heros castaniceps dinner?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

Pedes are pretty cool but are mostly burrowed for my taste. I'm not sure about the R. junceus will be a good sized meal but I got a B. boehmei just the right size.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 27, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Pedes are pretty cool but are mostly burrowed for my taste. I'm not sure about the R. junceus will be a good sized meal but I got a B. boehmei just the right size.


well the pede would probably eat as much as it can but if its full grown its a huge meal for a pede lol


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jun 27, 2008)

About 50/50 for me.

Tarantulas:
-Tarantulas are more "hands on" than scorps (save for Emps).
-Tarantulas are quieter (when my Emps are out their claws clang against their glass cages).
-Tarantulas are little easier to raise (not as heat dependent).
-Tarantulas hunt better (I place food in my Emp's claws with wood tongs).

Scorpions:
-Scorpions, even feisty and highly venomous ones, are easier to contain because they cannot climb smooth, flat surfaces.
-Some scorpions are communal, so you can conserve space.
-Scorpions are "more caring" mothers than tarantulas, making breeding easier.
-No need to worry about loose urticating hairs falling on you when you scorpions (the ones calm enough for handling).
-Scorpions GLOW under black light.
-Scorpions, IME, tend to be more active.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 27, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> I voted Tarantulas, because to me scorps are only good for feeding to my centipedes lol BWAHAHAHAHA BWAHAHAHAHA
> Seriously tho, In this type of question, not to include centipedes is ludicrous. Centipedes win hands down for interesting. They can pinch you with the terminal legs and bite the living doo doo out of you with the big fangs, make you sick as a dog and give you a good swelling and if you are lucky a good case of necrosis. Not to mention come in really cool colors and patterns. Some are communal (until they aren't lol ) and are very efficient killing machines. If the US military could make them get to 6 feet long and be able to control them no one would say anything bad about us lol


Pedes aren't arachnids. This is between the original arachnid(SCORPION) and the n00b arachnid(Tarantula)


----------



## colicabcadam (Jun 27, 2008)

Camel Spider / Wind Scorpion FTW!!!


----------



## Cjacques (Jun 27, 2008)

*I 2nd the pede love*

There is nothing quite as hypnotically captivating, and absolutely terrifying as watching a large pede cruise his enclosure at night in search of prey. And as far as burrowing too much I have a couple that almost never dig down. In fact my large ones spend alot of time on the surface.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 27, 2008)

EXACTLY AT NIGHT. The rest of the time their hidden. Wind scorpions are cool but: No venom, and are always hiding in the shade


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 28, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> EXACTLY AT NIGHT. The rest of the time their hidden. Wind scorpions are cool but: No venom, and are always hiding in the shade


i have seen the pedes crusing hunting in the day time as well
and i think the most scary thing is when you flip a big rock and a 5or 6 inch pede runs up your arm and into your shirt lol


----------



## Aztek (Jun 28, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> i have seen the pedes crusing hunting in the day time as well
> and i think the most scary thing is when you flip a big rock and a 5or 6 inch pede runs up your arm and into your shirt lol


More like when a medically significant scorpion stings you:?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 28, 2008)

I sense a West Side story number coming on...

We can be the T's and the Scorps instead of the Sharks and the Jets.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

this thread is sooo funny, i feel like contributing:

T vs scorp? - Both loose:

Both, boring, slow, limited in their movements, looking all the same, rather unskilled hunters that are just ridicolous in their feeding behaviour.

Any Ctenidae (true spider) wins hands down here.  
Nothing like an adult Ancylometes or Phoneutria specimen, running as fast you´ll not even notice as much as a blurred shadow, not caring if it´s solid ground, glass sides or even up side down, jumping at their prey, jumping at YOU. :drool: 

Seriously, though:

Each to their own and i have to admit, to my own surprise, as i was deadly bored by scorps like Androctonus and especially Emps, i seem to be developing a taste for Tityus lately.
Quite active and aggressive little bugs when it comes to catching prey. Nice looking, too.
Definitely gonna get me a T. ocelote...  

No vote for me - each covered group here (also the pedes) has its adorable features. I just wouldn´t feel fair to drop in here.

Have a nice weekend,

Stefan


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 28, 2008)

This comparison is not fair anyways, because scientifically scorpions are an order (Scorpiones), while tarantulas are a family (Theraposidae). So the comparison could only be appropriate if we were to do it between all spiders, as an order (Araneae) and scorpions. Scorps wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Not really. Face it the best thing in the order Araneae are mygalomorphs and t's...and they're pretty boring in themselves already.


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 28, 2008)

For you maybe. 

What species are those scorps you posted earlier? The ones that have those nice patterns, the yellow-black and blue/purple-yellow.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jun 28, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Not really. Face it the best thing in the order Araneae are mygalomorphs and t's...and they're pretty boring in themselves already.



Hi,

please take this as there "just for the fun of it", as it´s meant:

Boring..., huh?

Compared to mygalomorphs, huh?

Sporting the genus with the most active neurotoxin-fraction in its whole toxin venom composition (Phoneutria) and the the worlds recognized largest spider at all (Heteropoda maxima), pointless to mention even the worlds fastest moving arachnid of all...

Well, you may have a point, as long as you are able to show all of us a scorp that can compare to those, old friend.  

*********************************************

Let´s keep this game alive.

Regards,

Stefan


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 28, 2008)

See the original game was vs. T's and Scorp. Now you guys resort to brining in True Spiders, mygalomorphs, ect. Shame.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 28, 2008)

Aztek said:


> More like when a medically significant scorpion stings you:?


i doubt there a such thing for me. I seem immune to scorps. however, im not about to let a LQ or the like sting me to test that lol
but, the thing is I find pedes pretty often that can make you hurt really bad, but dont find scorps capable of that . I mean, I seriously doubt i will ever flip a rock in the Texas hill country and find an LQ under it lol a pissed off scolopendra however is very likely lol


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 28, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> I mean, I seriously doubt i will ever flip a rock in the Texas hill country and find an LQ under it lol a pissed off scolopendra however is very likely lol


Probably not, because there are no LQs in Texas.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 28, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Probably not, because there are no LQs in Texas.


sure there are, i know where at least 3 are right now lol 
but ...
thats the point


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 28, 2008)

How the hell did pedes get into this? Anyways pedes have a different toxic coctail than scorpions. For the most part pede venom tend to hurt the bones. But if you really wanna test out how immune you are to scorps why not try a C. sculpt. The pain will last you a week and it doesn't even rank up there with LQ and Most Andro species.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 28, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> How the hell did pedes get into this? Anyways pedes have a different toxic coctail than scorpions. For the most part pede venom tend to hurt the bones. But if you really wanna test out how immune you are to scorps why not try a C. sculpt. The pain will last you a week and it doesn't even rank up there with LQ and Most Andro species.


no i dont want to test it lol 
i have tested it enough already unintentionally. and If i ever decided to test it I would sure work my way up . 
I got a little V. waueri that i think stung me the other day lol not sure tho . 
i need a male for her lol 
anyway


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't get me wrong MOST scorps are for the most part harmless. In fact I quite enjoy a good envenomation from the weaker species but the ones that pack a punch REALLY pack a punch.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 28, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> See the original game was vs. T's and Scorp. Now you guys resort to brining in True Spiders, mygalomorphs, ect. Shame.


Haha, I know huh.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got into scorpions so I voted for Tarantulas.
But who knows in the future. I am really digging the scorps


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 29, 2008)

This thread is silly and pointless.  That's fine, though, people can spend their time as they please.

What is NOT fine is the number of copyright images I just had to go through.  If the image does not belong to you, link to it on the original server with a URL tag, don't use an IMG tag to embed it.  And when I say original server, I mean original server.  Don't link to someone's photobucket site or another forum if it is obvious the image was originally from somewhere else.

Read the rules, folks.  They can be found in the rules forum.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 29, 2008)

It's just a frindly debate.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> i doubt there a such thing for me. I seem immune to scorps. however, im not about to let a LQ or the like sting me to test that lol
> but, the thing is I find pedes pretty often that can make you hurt really bad, but dont find scorps capable of that . I mean, I seriously doubt i will ever flip a rock in the Texas hill country and find an LQ under it lol a pissed off scolopendra however is very likely lol


I was speaking more of the Mexican ones which I do encounter once every couple years.


----------



## cjm1991 (Aug 12, 2008)

T's can grow so big and are very furocious eaters. I love any spider/T that webs alot. I have quite a few scorpions, pedes, and T's, but I enjoy my T's the most.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

I was going to ignore this thread but there are alot of respectable members participating so, what the heck, right? 

I slightly prefer Ts, one of the most popular inverts and yet, they are so underrated by those that have other preferences. I just love big hairy "huggable" spiders that come in a highly diverse array of color and pattern. I think their predator dynamics are awesome, big fangs dripping with venom and digestive enzymes and the ability to pounce in an instant flurry of legs.

Scorpions are awesome in their own right too and resemble mechanical mini-beasts and some demanding our respect outta the sheer lethality of their venom. Though watching them actually feed is alot more boring than than the T and its bundle of soup, bear in mind not preying but feeding. Both can put on a great performance preying, especially the ones that are exceptionally aggressive.

Both behavior wise, they balance out fine, though visual eyecandy, Ts definitely win.


----------



## Yanose (Feb 14, 2009)

I have kept several T's over the years and am just now getting into scorps but my vote has to go with scorps. Two main reasons one I can keep the one I have communaly and two they seem to create less clutter in their cage even though you are always cleaning cricket parts out of your cages.


----------



## white_feather (Feb 14, 2009)

Right now I am on a Scorpion swing even though I just bought nine T's. I am going to be getting 20 OBT's Tuesday and four or more Bark Scorpions on Friday.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Tarantulas*

I vote tarantulas all the way.  I have both species and I find the scorp's kind of boring imo.  I love feeding and watching the T's all the time.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a scorpian........ok not in real life but in the back of my mind  but yea t's i think are better and less deadly i meen who here wants to die?


----------



## gambite (Feb 14, 2009)

I started with an Emp as my first invert, and as much as I love Tarantulas, scorpions are more active and 'cooler'. The way they move, their body design, and the lack of urticating hair are all awesome! Ironically, though, I have a LOT more T's than scorps. The one thing T's do beat scorps in by far is in color and markings. You just cant compare something like an H mac female to any scorp. Even my favorite B jacksoni is bland compared to a lot of Ts.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 14, 2009)

hmmmm...this must be a older poll i missed....well i think both are equally honestly, both have their down sides which is why i keep both, to balance the unwanted parts of each out...IE...t is in premolt and hiding the scorp isnt, T wont eat scorp will, theres just a good balance in keeping both try it and see. seems to me scorps are funner to watch eat and prey because they can sting pinch and rip the feeder to pices, where as the t just strikes does the happy dance and then starts drinking. one problem with scorps i have is that alot of the really awsome ones are deadly and expensive...one problem i have with ts is that some of the more awsome onse are hrd to get and REALLY expensive, like i said its a good balnce though but i will admit i like the colors of Ts better but il also admit my first tattoo so far was a scorpion(h. spadix ) to be exact


----------



## Quixtar (Feb 15, 2009)

They all have their pros and cons, but I like Ts the best for their quality of display and their "cuddly" advantage. Scorps are definitely more fun to raise though. Nothing however, beats the thrill of owning a crazy pede.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 15, 2009)

I won't vote as I don't keep scorpions, but I have worked with them and have a few friends who keep entirely scorpions.

The argument is that Ts are generally more active and vigorous, they web and ambush. Scorpions are more agressive and usually more reclusive and slightly more difficult to work with (it's easier to avoid bites than stings). Ts also seem more varied and colourful unless you have UV lighting in your room, in which case most scorpions will glow eerily.



Aztek said:


> Pedes aren't arachnids. This is between the original arachnid(SCORPION) and the n00b arachnid(Tarantula)


n00b arachnids? I'd almost take that offensively. Let's just stop and compare a scorpion that stays pretty much on the floor and burrow to an H.maculata that can easily sprint up the side and bite you numerous times with medically significant venom. Nowhere in that enclosure is 100% safe, whereas if you're off the ground, even a Deathstalker Scorpion can't touch you. Consider also that most invert keepers start with something like an Emperor Scorpion because it's a tank, a heat mat and chucking in prey from a distance. Even a G.rosea may require you to place food closer to her and let's face it, Rosies can be quite a handful!

As for true spiders, I've kept a few in my time and most of them were fairly dull... In fact, the only one I enjoyed keeping was N.nephilengys (Hermit Web Orb Weaver) and that was only due to her unusual webbing. No burrowing, no wandering the enclosure, nothing but a spider hanging in a web all day until feeding.

T's are hands down winners personally, there is SO much variation with Tarantulas. Thousands of colours, hundreds of behaviors... With scorpions, they're available in yellow, brown or black, and all hunt in pretty much the exact same way "Grab, sting, eat". You can own a hundred scorpions and they're all in pretty much the same enclosure and pretty much the same care.

Not so for Ts.


----------



## barkobarko (Feb 15, 2009)

i voted for Ts, because they're massive and almost all of them are lightning speed when it comes to grabbing the CRICKET :clap: .  and cute

on the other side scorpions are also cool specially when tearing food items. but i love Ts


----------



## codykrr (Feb 15, 2009)

phobia...sorry to break it to ya....but scorps are more than black brown and yellow...some are orange, red purple striped specaled...also alot of scorps are very diffrent, some dry some humid, some forest some desert some from plains....also there attitudes are very diffrent to...so are always pissed and some are calm, sme are nuts and some are insane...also some scorps are arboreal too living mainly in vertical places, i will say yeah there pretty much the same as far as feeding and preying but so are Ts....and also scorps came long before Ts and some even speculate that they may have been the first living thing on land because originally there from the water apparently...so i think credit is due to them any how....bot to mention each one has its own very unique venom is another plus...like i said before though....try keeping both and i promise there isnt ever a dull moment in you life.....they do compliment each other nicely, which is why i wont vote...because to me either doesnt "win" .....its like cheese and wine, or eggs and bacon....or cops and robbers....yu truely need both to makeit complete


----------



## Aztek (Jun 11, 2009)

> The argument is that Ts are generally more active and vigorous, they web and ambush. Scorpions are more agressive and usually more reclusive and slightly more difficult to work with (it's easier to avoid bites than stings).


Scorpions are active. Don't understand why T people say they're not.
Scorpions are easier to work with imo




> n00b arachnids? I'd almost take that offensively.


I meant that scorpions came before Tarantulas soo T's are new(n00bs)




> Let's just stop and compare a scorpion that stays pretty much on the floor and burrow to an H.maculata that can easily sprint up the side and bite you numerous times with medically significant venom. Nowhere in that enclosure is 100% safe, whereas if you're off the ground, even a Deathstalker Scorpion can't touch you


I don't get it?
There's fast sprinting scorpions as well.

. 





> Consider also that most invert keepers start with something like an Emperor Scorpion because it's a tank, a heat mat and chucking in prey from a distance. Even a G.rosea may require you to place food closer to her and let's face it, Rosies can be quite a handful!


:?  You can hand feed emps if you really want to. 




> T's are hands down winners personally, there is SO much variation with Tarantulas. Thousands of colours, hundreds of behaviors... With scorpions, they're available in yellow, brown or black, and all hunt in pretty much the exact same way "Grab, sting, eat". You can own a hundred scorpions and they're all in pretty much the same enclosure and pretty much the same care.
> 
> Not so for Ts.


Scorpions have various colors too. It just isn't their strong point.
What they do have is size and shapes.....
...The fat tail of an A.Australis.... the Slenderness of a male Centruroides... the flatness of a hadogenes... the bulkiness of a heterometrus... etc etc the tiny-ness of a  Orthochirus .... the nuetral body shape of a Hadrurus... etc etc.

All T's are just two balls connected with 8 legs sticking out.

Lol @ scorpions just "Grab sting eat"
All Ts do is scoop something under them. You don't even get to enjoy seeing the prey being eaten.

And scorpions do sting in different ways you know.. some don't even sting. They just crush their prey. A centruroides slides its stinger all over the body till it finds a chink in the armor and then digs the stinger in.
a Parabuthus just stabs the hell out of the prey armored or not.


----------



## natebugman (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to add my own silly point to this silly thread.

Tarantulas have the advantage over scorpions sexually:

- The male tarantula actually gets to insert his parts into the female instead of leading the female over a sperm packet on the ground. 
- Male tarantulas have hooks to grasp the females fangs during sex so he's less likely to be killed and eaten during the process.
- Tarantulas can produce up to several thousand babies at one time as compared to what? A few dozen offspring produced by scorpions?

Advantage: Tarantula.


----------

